
How to build your own bio-bot - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-to-build-your-own-bio-bot
======
jakubp
Is this a muscle tissue with actual cells, and if so, what species is this and
how it's... sourced? If it's not muscle of an existing species, why is it
called muscle?

------
wuschel
I wonder how practical living tissue as actuator for bio-robots. It needs to
be fed, kept healthy and clear of infections, and replaced when beyond certain
age.

I remember all those (temperature/pH/electro/magneto-sensitive) hydrogels
actuator publications: Really cool experiments, but not really useful to
engineer a replacement for electric motors.

~~~
ouid
I can give you a lower bound on the practicality of bio-robots...

------
Upvoter33
already known: see Kama Sutra and many other how-to manuals.

